# *** UPDATE:*** AMMO, AMMO AMMO



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

** UPDATE** 03 Feb 22 (today's update). 

I was at Academy today (01-19) and they had lots of AMMO.
.223, .308, .22, .22mag, 20ga, 12ga, 9mm, 45,
and a couple others.
Pensacola


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The 20ga shotshells were 8.99 a box iirc, and short supply.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Back again today. Their shelves were loaded. 308, 243, 350 L, 22lr/m, 45, 9mm, 270 (60 bxs), 223, 12ga., small amount of L and S Rifle primers (100ct $6.xx) and other calibners I didn't look for


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Holy shit….270?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ yup, 60 boxes of it ^^^


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Probably gone by tomorrow.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

No telling for sure, but I didn't see any picked up while I was there looking


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, I stopped by today, (03 Feb 22) they still have goodles of ammo.
Here's a list what's available.


5.7x8mm
9mm (lots of it)
40 cal. plenty
204 ruger, maybe 8 boxes
300 bo (u might want to get it soon)
243 maybe 12 boxes
270 maybe 20 boxes or so
223 - more than they'll sell in 2 weeks
5.56- not nearly as much as the .223
22-250 (if u want it, might get it soon)
30-06 ( if u want this, u might get it sooner than later, like today) maybe 3 boxes
.308 many and in different flavors
350 Legend, target and hunting rounds, might get it soon
7mm mag might get it today, not many boxes
5.45x39
22 LR
17 HMR
38spl/357 rat shot
38 spl
38 spl +p
380
20ga #5 shot turkey load
20ga buckshot (1 box)
12ga 00 buckshot
410 #9 shot 9 1 box and the price shows they're really proud of it)
25-06 several boxes


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I stopped in today as well. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I was there early and they also had .44 special but ti was "defense" ammo and high as heck.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I honestly think the panic is about over. As the shelves fill, if nobody is buying, the prices will come down.
I was in a pawn shop the other day and their cases were full of guns. Six months ago this shop had maybe 10 guns total.
The clerk commented that they really need to sell some guns.
I believe the tide is turning.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

it's getting there. Bear Creek Arsenal has complete (less the mag) ar15 side chargers in 5.56 on sale for 348.99and a complete .223 wylde, less the magazine for 439.99. 
maybe selling guns cheaper so you'll have to buy the higher ammo. 
$38 for 243 is still high, especially pre-covid was 26$


----------

